# Type most likely to...Sex Edition



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

IxFP actually from reading posts on PerC

TMLT call sex fuckfighting


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> IxFP actually from reading posts on PerC
> 
> TMLT call sex fuckfighting


ENTP.

TMLT only call sex lovemaking.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I've seen two ENFP men (one here, one on MyAnimeList) that don't like to use naughty words publicly. It's odd. Compared to INFPs that like to fuck around on forums that I stated.

TMLT be lewd in public at the suggestion of someone, but not on their own


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I've seen two ENFP men (one here, one on MyAnimeList) that don't like to use naughty words publicly. It's odd. Compared to INFPs that like to fuck around on forums that I stated.
> 
> TMLT be lewd in public at the suggestion of someone, but not on their own


ENFP.

TMLT be lewd in public anyway


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

esxp (t > f bc inferior fe)

tmlt find dirty talk the biggest turn-on in sex


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> esxp (t > f bc inferior fe)
> 
> tmlt find dirty talk the biggest turn-on in sex


ExFP.

TMLT LOVE LOVE LOVE sexting


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

enxp ! 

tmlt want to jump down their partner/skip the foreplay/go right into having sex


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> enxp !
> 
> tmlt want to jump down their partner/skip the foreplay/go right into having sex


ESTP.

TMLT want to have foreplay for an hour


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

INFJ

TMLT wake a man up with a blowjob


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

INFP?

TMLT go to a sex shop with their SO because it's kinky


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

EXFP
TMLT to use their genitalia for art


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ISFP

TMLT tell someone their thrust is off


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> ISFP
> 
> TMLT tell someone their thrust is off


ESTJ.

TMLT love sex and want to fuck everyone but be nervous about their skill.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> ESTJ.
> 
> TMLT love sex and want to fuck everyone but be nervous about their skill.


ENFJ because Fe is a people-pleaser and Se likes novel sensations, but Ni between them creates performance anxiety.

TMLT wrestle as foreplay


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

esxp (f > t) 

tmlt be a "brat" (in the context of bdsm)


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> esxp (f > t)
> 
> tmlt be a "brat" (in the context of bdsm)


ENFP. h:

TMLT be vocal as fuck


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

lol 

exfp (n > s) 

tmlt have a pee desperation kink


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> lol
> 
> exfp (n > s)
> 
> tmlt have a pee desperation kink


Oddly specific so ENFP.

TMLT want to fuck underneath the bleachers after a sports event


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

lol esfp 

tmlt loudly moan even when it isn't natural just to turn on their partner


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ESTP

TMLT be into golden showers


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> ESTP
> 
> TMLT be into golden showers


ENFP.

TMLT be a natural Dom but occasionally want to be tied up and dommed.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ESFP

TMLT prefer anal


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> ESFP
> 
> TMLT prefer anal


ISFJ. It keeps them pure for Jesus.

TMLT have a fight that ends with sex


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> ISFJ. It keeps them pure for Jesus.
> 
> TMLT have a fight that ends with sex


ESTP

TMLT use a penis pump


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> ESTP
> 
> TMLT use a penis pump


ISFP.

TMLT own a Fleshlight


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

ISTP
TMLT fehishized non-binary people


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

INFJ.

TMLT have no interest in the opposite gender

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

ISFP followed by INTP from experience

TMLT spend a whole day fucking


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> ISFP followed by INTP from experience
> 
> TMLT spend a whole day fucking


ESTP.

Type to spend 2 hours kissing in a park at night and not even have sex

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

INFP

TMLT bite the dick during a bj


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Crowbo said:


> INFP
> 
> TMLT bite the dick during a bj


Blood hungry ISTP.

TMLT kiss the dick after the deed to say thank you.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

IxFJ

TMLT only have thongs for their underwear selection


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

xsfp

Type of Male most likely to enjoy being a sub


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

TMLT find cum on their clothing attractive.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Whatever your type is, probably esfp  

Tmlt be an exhibitionist


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Whatever your type is, probably esfp
> 
> Tmlt be an exhibitionist


I am definitely an ESFP. 629 sx/so

I'd say an ESxP would be most likely to be an exhibitionist...If I had a hotter bod, I wouldn't mind stripping for some cute girls if I knew I was good at it.

TMLT wear a harness.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

ESFP :wink:
TMLT be into pegging


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Dustanddawnzone said:


> ESFP :wink:
> TMLT be into pegging


ISTJ. They're so traditional they must love it.

TMLT be hog-tied.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

IxFP

TMLT (female) give every male in the room a lap dance


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ESTP.

TMLT have daddy issues

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

INFP

TMLT keep sucking after you nut


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ENTP.

TMLT stop sucking before you nut

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

ESTP
TMLT have a harem?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ENFJ.

TMLT want a harem

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Your mums xD

Tmlt hook up with their cousin


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> Your mums xD
> 
> Tmlt hook up with their cousin


ISTP.

TMLT hook up with their teacher

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> ISTP.
> 
> TMLT hook up with their teacher
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I object to that answer. I object to a lot of answers here that are ISTP-specific apart from yours. xSTPs equally want sex with anyone or want anything that will get them off.

OT: xSTP


TMLT start dry humping you suddenly if you're alone with them


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ecchi said:


> I object to that answer. I object to a lot of answers here that are ISTP-specific apart from yours. xSTPs equally want sex with anyone or want anything that will get them off.
> 
> OT: xSTP
> 
> ...


ESFP.

TMLT want to fuck all their friends

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TacoTach (Apr 6, 2019)

ESxP

TMLT be polyamorous.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ISFP.

TMLT be nonamorous

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

INTP

TMLT use kegal balls (on their partner or themselves)


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> INTP
> 
> TMLT use kegal balls (on their partner or themselves)


ENFJ (Most likely type to use sex toys)...I've never even heard of them.

TMLT be the very embodiment of sex and passion

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

xSFP

TMLT fuck ass to ass


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

whatever type is most likely to be a pornstar?

TMLT to get fingered on public transport


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

INFJ

TMLT lie back and think of England while the man does all the work.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

fuck 👀

hahaha you're thinking of that show. ISFJ

TMLT to be a simp


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

INFP

Most likely to think women owe them sex for being nice


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

INTJ

TMLT enjoy being fucked with a strap-on. (It releases their hidden desire to be submissive)


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ESTP

TMLT not do their assignments because they were watching too much porn instead


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

IxTP I would say.

TMLT enjoy BDSM, roleplaying, romantic and passionate (slow) sex, hard and rough, all of this during the same night with just a partner?


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

ESTP.
TMLT into kinky stuff.

Note : dominatrix fyi. Lol


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Altikaenegue said:


> TMLT into kinky stuff.


ESFP or ENTP are more kinky with specific sexual activities, but more vanilla with boundaries (because Fi or Si)
ESTP is more vanilla with specific sexual activities, but more kinky with boundaries they are willing to violate (sex with married woman etc)

TMLT (as a woman) have a boyfriend but have sex with other women that she shares with her boyfriend


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

I would say that would be ENTP.

TMLT inspire being total vanilla but in intimacy is going wild and has the most craziest fantasies?


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

INFP

TMLT enjoy cock and ball torture.


----------

